# Sears Wheel Weights



## davbell22602 (Jun 12, 2011)

917.275031
23hp vtwin Kohler
50in deck
GT3000 w/ High and Low gear

Bought the 48in dozer blade for this winter for it from Sears. I'm gonna use 2 link tire chains. Do I need wheel weights? All the wheel weights on the sears site has no info on what size wheel they fit. My rear wheel size is 23x10.50x12. The 4 holes for wheel weight bolts are 8.75in apart when measuring middle to middle of each hole. So which is the right wheel weight on the Sears site?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello!

These wheel weights should be correct for your wheel

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-55-lb-wheel-weight/p-07126234000P

Whether you'll have enough weight or not, I'll reserve that answer for somebody with more experience.

Fabricated wheel weights and tractor ballast:

I've the same transaxle as you, and I tend to slap 200 - 500 pounds of wheel weights on, and I have 150 total pounds of liquid ballast in both tires. 

Just some snap shots of my home made wheel weights. If you search the Internet, you'll find the bonanza gold of ideas.










125 lbs per tire and I can add another 50 - 70 lbs per tire with similar weights









Weights larger than 12" in diameter begin to encumber the tractor because they displace the weight on deep snow, mud, or above ground obstacles. 

If you lack the tools and or know how to fabricate your own weights, they do sell the brackets for standard 1" barbell weights. Here are some things I'm aware of, and I turned up via a quick google search. For example, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GARDEN-TRAC...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b50799d0

I think that they're a bit pricey, and a local machine shop might fabricate them at a lower price.

The following brackets can be bolted to the back of the hitch plate, and you can add substantial weight to the tractor, but again, I think that these brackets are a bit pricey.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GARDEN-TRAC...112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b5efc430

Some people use 5 gallon buckets and concrete for even cheaper solutions for ballast.

http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu244/rhoyt78/2-17-2011068.jpg


Try searching yard sales and craigslist for used garden tractor chains. If you go the barbell weight route, used cast iron plates are pretty ubiquitous and often cheap.

I just banged that out off the cuff to give you some options to explore yourself via google. 

Good luck with your venture,
bolillo


----------

